# The driver being installed is not validated for this computer



## MROSE706 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am having trouble running a program called space empires V. The problem is most likely due to an outdated driver for my graphics card. (That's what the game manufacturers troubleshooting info says, anyway)

My card is of the Intel Mobile 915gm/gms 910gml express chipset. I am running Intel Graphics Media Accelerator driver version 6.14.10.4410 on a dell inspiron b130.

I am attempting to update to driver version 14.25.50 After running the driver install, I get the following message: "The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver from the computer's manufacturer. Setup will exit."

Dell tech support told me to call intel. Intel said it's dell's problem.

Someone please help me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, MROSE706
Welcome to the forum.
Can you give me more info about your system (OS, CPU, Ram). if you could supply your service tag that would help also. I did go to dell for a quick search and they had 3 choices. None of which are version 14.25.50. Intel has drivers for this version, but are chipset specific and OS specific. This additional info may help in pinning it down.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MROSE706 (Jul 16, 2007)

Windows XP, 1.4 GHz, 128 Mb RAM

GMA 142550 is the most recent version available for xp on the intel site.

I have since downloaded the Intel® Mobile 915GM Chipset Driver from the dell site. It seemed to have successfully installed, and I restarted. But when I check the driver it still shows it as the 14.10.4410 Intel Graphics media accelerator driver, and the graphics problem persists.

I tried to uninstall the GMA driver and then reinstall the new one. It STILL says that the original GMA driver is installed, but now my system starts up with a resolution of 800x600 and it's telling me that my graphics card is new hardware. So I'm clearly screwing something up, and I'm going to stop until I know what to do.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If I were you I would read the specs and install instruction for version 14.25.50 Here is the link:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/12539/ENG/ReadMe.txt

You only have 128MB Ram this driver requires min. 256 ram. The problem may not be your video card, it may be the lack of ram to run your program. 

Hope this helps
Thanks,
Bill
PS. I would install the driver on the Dell site.


----------



## MROSE706 (Jul 16, 2007)

I see. Thanks for pointing that out.

My current problem is this: Under Display-settings-advanced-adapter-properties-driver, it says I have driver version 6.14.10.4410 installed (my original driver) despite the fact that A) I have uninstalled it, and B) I have installed the new driver obtained from the dell site.

When I attempt to roll back the driver it says "you cannot roll back the driver because it is in the process of being removed" and advises me to restart the computer so changes can take effect.

When I restart the CPU, it starts up at 800x600 resolution and informs me that i have connected new hardware(my video card), then it informs me that changes have been made to my hardware settings and I need to restart (this is IMMEDIATELY after windows starts up). Meanwhile, it still says i have the old driver installed.

Thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like the problem is the driver is not for that chip or maybe it is a vista driver only


----------



## MROSE706 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, but my problem now goes beyond updating the driver. I'd be happy to go back to the old driver at this point.

Why does my cpu startup thinking my graphics card is new hardware?

Why does it tell me that i still have the old driver, despite the fact that I uninstalled it?

Why can I not roll back to my previous driver? How can it be "in the process of uninstalling the old driver"? And if it is "in the process" of doing so, when is it supposed to complete this process? I have restarted my computer according to the prompt many, many times.

Could someone tell me:

A)How to finish uninstalling the old driver (if this is necessary)
B) what driver I need

My cpu is a dell inspiron B130 (aka 1300) with 128 MB ram and a 1.4 GHZ processor
My os is windows xp
My graphics card is of the 910gm/gms 915gml chipset
service tag 5q9c391

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

